# Study in Mellbourne



## eng_s78 (Nov 6, 2013)

Greeting!
I am planning to attend an MBA course in Deakin University.
the course is 1.5 year.
my plan is to move with my family (2adults, 2 kids)
move mode : student visa.

I'd be a grateful if somebody can give an idea about the living cost, school fee, rent, medical insurance, etc..

the tution fee for my couese will be a self catred.

BR,


----------



## eng_s78 (Nov 6, 2013)

*urgent please*

please waiting for a reply


----------



## tulauras (Sep 1, 2013)

Rent near deakin - $350 per week. Check out realestate.com
School education - you may have to pay some fees at your local public school. Check out other posts on this forum and the Victorian Department of education site. 
Food - maybe $250 per week?
Will you qualify for Medicare? If so there's no need to get private health cover unless you have a specific health need that isn't covered (eg kids braces). Otherwise, visitor insurance is available from Medibank, bupa etc but is quite expensive so you'll need to shop around, and may end up being better off with travel insurance. 

You really need to do this research yourself - it's quite complicated and will depend on your specific needs. You're welcome to come back and post specific questions, but you may need to look at some government and private sites first to understand how the system works. 

I hope that helps.


----------



## eng_s78 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thank you tulauras for your valuable info.
for sure I will do self research .


----------

